
Elon Musk at MKBHD: EVs at $25.000 in less than 3 years - alanfranzoni
https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=MevKTPN4ozw&feature=youtu.be
======
ggm
Having been sold the idea of the Three at $30,000 us and finding they have no
intention of making at that price point while they can sell at $60,000+ I am..
not surprised.

Inside three years other manufacturers will occupy the $30k price point. I
doubt as nice as a tesla, but sellable cars at a price and range i can afford.

I like the tesla product. I do not like the airgap between marketing hype and
delivery. I believe tesla was consciously vague on when low cost cars would
eventuate and let enthusiastic fans front run reality.

The $25k price is worth shooting for. Volume lies here.

~~~
mtgx
I'm glad Tesla is at least considering that price-point. When they announced
the Model 3 they said they wouldn't go any lower. I instantly thought that
would have been a big mistake for Tesla, because not going lower means they
won't get anywhere close to being a "leader" in EVs in the future. You still
need a significant market share, even if it's not the largest. But you
shouldn't be drowned out by competitors either and just remain a "niche luxury
carmaker".

Maybe Tesla doesn't need to compete with the cheapest EVs in 10 years (which
will probably sell for under $15,000), but they should be "within reach" for
_most people_ that _aspire to get a Tesla_.

They should make it so that people think "Well, I could get this Ford model
that I can afford now, or I can save 50% more and get a faster/better
built/safer Tesla" \- that should be Tesla's goal, to get everyone to think
like that.

And to your point about them not being able to fulfill their promise of a
cheaper Model 3, I think that's primarily because all of them come with the
Autopilot 2.0 hardware. I think this was also a big mistake, and it also
pissed me off, because I knew they were making this compromise and why they
said they wouldn't go lower in price, too - they focused too much on the self-
driving capabilities of the car.

Model 3 _didn 't have_ to have self-driving capabilities. I think it was a
strategic mistake for them to compromise on price by adding that hardware to
all Model 3s, especially since I think Tesla as well as everyone else
_understimated_ how much longer it will take to get virtually flawless self-
driving. They thought it's going to take 2 more years, but it's probably
closer to 10 more years.

